# Translation and memorization



## Tom Hart (Aug 18, 2016)

What Bible translation do you use for memorization of Scripture? Why? Is it the same translation that you use to study? Why or why not?

(Other threads on this topic are a bit old, and those who posted there are seemingly not active on PB now.)


----------



## Beezer (Aug 18, 2016)

I use the KJV for memorization. It's the translation I'm most familiar with and the one I read from daily.

My 7 year old daughter is also doing her memorization work from the KJV as well.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 19, 2016)

I also do memorization from the KJV. When President Harry Truman was asked what he thought of the then new RSV he said, "They took the poetry out of the Bible." I must confess that is one reason I use the KJV. Not a great reason, and not the only reason, but one of the chief reasons. Verses are just more easily remembered.


----------



## Dekybo (Aug 19, 2016)

I use the ESV for memorization. It is the same translation I use in study. I think that it's helpful that they match.


----------



## mgkortus (Aug 19, 2016)

I memorize from the KJV. I study from both the KVJ and the ESV. The reason I use the KJV for memorization: that is the version used in the church (denomination) that I attend. It is the "language of the people" in our denomination.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 19, 2016)

ESV for both study, reading, and memorization. It just helps to reinforce retention by keeping it the same (although I still consult other translations.)


----------

